# mmc_block

## sall

I need this modules to load on boot for my card reader. but i get this on boot:

```

failed to load mmc_block

```

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Can you  post the output of (don't forget to first set the kernel back to r8!):

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MMC=
```

----------

## sall

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 *

```

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MMC=

CONFIG_MMC=m

[
```

----------

## sall

I now have after looking in the kernel:

```

V2570nr craig # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MMC=

CONFIG_MMC=y

V2570nr craig # modprobe mmc_block

FATAL: Module mmc_block not found.

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> I now have after looking in the kernel:

 

How did you change kernel option? Have run genkernel and changed it's setting 'cause afaik this is the only correct way of doing it.

----------

## sall

after i compiled it into kernel with make menuconfig, i just ran make afterwards...

what is the genkernel command to use, I believe we did something similar yesterday.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> after i compiled it into kernel with make menuconfig, i just ran make afterwards...
> 
> what is the genkernel command to use, I believe we did something similar yesterday.

 

For now I'd stick with genkernel. Use genkernel to compile a kernel with mmc support.

----------

## sall

after i set my kernel how I'd like it, run the command:

```

genkernell all

```

I think thats what we are meaning?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> after i set my kernel how I'd like it, run the command:
> 
> ```
> 
> genkernell all
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5128775.html#5128775

----------

## sall

alright, i now have mmc_core loading at boot and:

```

V2570nr craig # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MMC=

CONFIG_MMC=y

```

Here is dmesg before card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

After card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Still not working... Let me know any more ideas

----------

## sall

Got it working, partially...

I edited /etc/conf.d/local.start to look like:

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

#/home/craig/scripts/wireless-connect.sh

setpci -s 05:09.3 4c.b=0x02

```

After setting pci to the correct hardware address I now get the following in dmesg|tail before card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

sdhci:slot1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc0209000 irq 17 DMA

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

After card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

mmc2: new SD card at address a95c

mmcblk0: mmc2:a95c SD064 60928KiB

 mmcblk0: p1

```

So I now then..

```

# su

# mkdir /mnt/SD

# nano -w /etc/fstab

```

Then added this line to /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/SD         vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

```

As far as I kow this hsould allow read and write both to all users. (?)

However, the card is recognized and I can transfer files through a terminal, but the /dev/mmcblk0p1 does not show up anywhere in konqueror. I would prefer to be able to use konqueror to transfer the files. Making progress in leaps in bounds. Any help appreciated! Thanks in advance!

----------

